# How to use Interval International



## StevenTing (Sep 4, 2018)

I've been a timeshare owner for a little over 12 years now and I have very little experience with how to use II.  I used it twice in my early years, once to go to Seaside, OR and the other to go to Ko Olina.  But since then, I've never used it as I've either used my weeks or exchanged for Destination Points.  I figure it's time I learn how to use it.

I have two main areas that I'd like to learn about.

First, how do/would you use II if you always use your weeks/points?  Do you mainly search for getaways? I always see the "Sightings" but I don't think I can take advantage of them because I always use my weeks/points.

Second, how do you use II if you want to deposit/split your week?  I've read about the Ongoing Search.  I need a step-by-step guide on how this works.  I would love some insight into how you typically setup the OGS and would like to understand the timing on when you most commonly find your match.  i.e. is it typically 3 months before, 6 months before, etc.

Ideally I'd love to have a 1x1 Webex/GoToMeeting with someone to see how they utilize II.

And if all of this info happens to be in another thread (I couldn't find one), I'd be happy to read the info posted there.


----------



## Old Hickory (Sep 4, 2018)

Your poll should offer multiple answers because I've exchanged, I used getaways, and I've deposited in order to get an accommodation certificate.   I've used XYZ but have not used Pick 2 (not yet).   II works for me.

Let me add that TUG has been my sole resource for using II.


----------



## StevenTing (Sep 4, 2018)

I updated the poll options.  However I do not know what XYZ or Pick 2 mean.  I assume it's some special promotion.


----------



## GregT (Sep 4, 2018)

Steven, I would be happy to do a GoToMeeting and show you what I do with Interval.   Let's PM and find a time.

To answer some of your questions, this is how I use Interval International:

1) I seek to deposit weeks and then conduct On Going Searches
2) I typically trade using a Marriott or using a Worldmark Space Bank
3) I use Marriott when I am looking for a 1BR or 2BR unit that needs the Marriott trade preference
4) I reserve desirable TDI weeks in Marriott and then look for Like-for-Like trades, and don't expect an uptrade 
5) I use Worldmark Space Bank for non-Marriotts or for Marriott Studios (because most Marriott owners don't want a Studio from a Trade)
6) I use Worldmark Space Bank to stretch my WM credits -- I typically deposit 6,000 credits for a 2BR Blue, which has a maintenance fee of ~$400 and surprising good trade power because it's a 2BR
7) When I am using Marriott DC Points for a reservation, I will frequently create a shadow II search to see if I can get the same unit via an II trade -- once the II trade is secure, I cancel my points reservation and get my precious DC points back
8) I think Marriott DC points are very very powerful, and I  try to use them for only the toughest reservations (3BR at Ko Olina, 2BR OF at MOC, Ritz STT, etc)
9) I will also use Marriott DC points to add time to an II trade, partially to extend the trip, and partially to try and get a better room assignment.
10) For both Marriott and Worldmark, I think carefully about the trade power for my deposits

I have two dedicated Marriott traders -- a Shadow Ridge Enclaves Deluxe (2BR that splits to two 1BRs) and a Willow Ridge 2BR EOY.   I used to split the Willow into a 1BR and a Studio but now that I have the Shadow I think I will now use the Willow as a dedicated 2BR deposit, which is a very powerful deposit in Marriott land.  

Finally, I use my fixed weeks to leverage a 13 month window to get a better trading deposit.    You could do the same because of your Fixed MOC weeks -- if you buy a strong summer II trader and reserve it 13 months out leveraging your MOC weeks, it would be like having a dedicated Week 24 II trader, and that's a strong week at many properties (Grand Vista, Grand Chateau, etc).

Let's discuss live when you have a moment.  Thanks!

Best,

Greg


----------



## dfeetham (Sep 4, 2018)

I would also like some info on the how to's. Anywhere I can find a list of how to exchange how to search or getting a certificate.
I am clueless also.


----------



## dfeetham (Sep 4, 2018)

I have 2 weeks in aruba high season and you are saying that I should make a reservation first and spilt my units and then do a trade. Or get a certificate?
Ok I would like to trade my studio portion. I would still make a reservation for a prefered week and then trade?


----------



## bazzap (Sep 4, 2018)

I do use Interval for Getaways.
I also selected “something else” though, as I don’t deposit my weeks for Exchange, rather I lock off where my home weeks offer this option then Marriott Special Request First to request MVC exchanges beyond the normal check in date limitation of the home week I am offering.


----------



## GregT (Sep 4, 2018)

dfeetham said:


> I have 2 weeks in aruba high season and you are saying that I should make a reservation first and spilt my units and then do a trade. Or get a certificate?
> Ok I would like to trade my studio portion. I would still make a reservation for a prefered week and then trade?



Yes, let's say you wanted to personally occupy the 1BR side of your 2BR, and the trade one or both Studios.  You would:

1) Use the 13 month reservation to book the two weeks, where you personally wanted to visit
2) You would pay a lockoff fee to Marriott ($80?) to have them split the Studio's away from the 1BR
3) You would ask Marriott to deposit the Studio(s) into II
4) You now have a Studio deposit in II that is a good trading week, because it is deposited well in advance of check-in, and is a high TDI week
5) Size is important in II, so the fact that it is a Studio makes it a less powerful deposit than a 1BR or 2BR
6) You go to II and you find your Deposit
7) You start an on-going search, giving different target resorts and desired weeks that you would accept in Trade
8) Interval allows you to search for larger units (a 1BR or a 2BR) so you have the option to pay the uptrade fee ($59/$99 I think)
9) You are now in line, competing against all the other folks who are trying to trade for the same week 
10) II will match your trade request if/when another owner deposits that week into II
11) Someone else who has deposited a 1BR or 2BR will most likely match the week before it matches to your Studio
12) The more flexibility you show in your requests (different properties, different dates) the higher the probability of getting a match
13) You will want to study the TDI charts -- (Trade Demand Index?) which shows the relatively supply/demand for different weeks.
14) If you deposit an Aruba Studio with a February check-in, that's a TDI 150 (I think) which is the highest demand week.  A great week to deposit to II
15) If you search for a 2BR at Ko Olina in November, that's a slow season in Hawaii, and demand is much lower.
16) You would have to pay the uptrade fee to get a 2BR, but you're in the game.

I will deposit a 1BR Shadow that is a Platinum week and search for a 2BR Ko Olina, offering October and November as windows.  I've had good success thus far.

I hope that helps?

Best,

Greg


----------



## Steve Fatula (Sep 4, 2018)

I use II for:

Exchanging my studio, typically into a 1BR or 2BR Marriott
Getaways, up to 5 per year
Accommodation Certs when they are good ones
For the Entertainment book benefits 
Platinum Escapes
Hertz Gold Plus
Airport Lounge membership
Platinum also give me cheaper unit upgrade fees, and, getaway discounts


----------



## Gemini Chica (Sep 4, 2018)

Ha ha I only said today I need to learn how to use II better, I ONLY use it for getaways or to search A/C.  I am only an owner 2 years so have either reserved week or points through the MVC site. 

If I wanted to exchange Marriott to Marriott do I use II or call owner services?
I can see “my units” but am not clear if they are accurate in II?


----------



## Fasttr (Sep 4, 2018)

Gemini Chica said:


> Ha ha I only said today I need to learn how to use II better, I ONLY use it for getaways or to search A/C.  I am only an owner 2 years so have either reserved week or points through the MVC site.
> 
> If I wanted to exchange Marriott to Marriott do I use II or call owner services?
> I can see “my units” but am not clear if they are accurate in II?


There is a recorded webinar that MVC has on their learning site....perhaps that might be a good place to start.  
https://vacationclub.readytalk.com/?p=r


----------



## Gemini Chica (Sep 4, 2018)

Brilliant thank you!


----------



## Gemini Chica (Sep 4, 2018)

Fasttr said:


> There is a recorded webinar that MVC has on their learning site....perhaps that might be a good place to start.
> https://vacationclub.readytalk.com/?p=r


 
Exactly what I need thank you! I will try on my laptop when home from holidays as it doesn’t seem to play on my iPad!


----------



## bazzap (Sep 4, 2018)

Gemini Chica said:


> Exactly what I need thank you! I will try on my laptop when home from holidays as it doesn’t seem to play on my iPad!


It might be worth trying again on the iPad when you get home.
I don’t have a laptop, so I always watch these webinars on my iPad and they play OK for me.


----------



## davidvel (Sep 4, 2018)

GregT said:


> Yes, let's say you wanted to personally occupy the 1BR side of your 2BR, and the trade one or both Studios.  You would:
> 
> 1) Use the 13 month reservation to book the two weeks, where you personally wanted to visit
> 2) You would pay a lockoff fee to Marriott ($80?) to have them split the Studio's away from the 1BR
> ...


But note that if your week is enrolled, the lockoff and exchange fees mentioned above (but not uptrade fees) are free. As are unlimited retrades.


----------



## Gemini Chica (Sep 4, 2018)

bazzap said:


> It might be worth trying again on the iPad when you get home.
> I don’t have a laptop, so I always watch these webinars on my iPad and they play OK for me.



Think it was internet as loaded there now and worked!


----------



## breezez (Sep 4, 2018)

GregT said:


> 6) I use Worldmark Space Bank to stretch my WM credits -- I typically deposit 6,000 credits for a 2BR Blue, which has a maintenance fee of ~$400 and surprising good trade power because it's a 2BRr



Greg,

Can you explain the WorldMark Spacebank thing?


----------



## Steve Fatula (Sep 4, 2018)

Gemini Chica said:


> Ha ha I only said today I need to learn how to use II better, I ONLY use it for getaways or to search A/C.  I am only an owner 2 years so have either reserved week or points through the MVC site.
> 
> If I wanted to exchange Marriott to Marriott do I use II or call owner services?
> I can see “my units” but am not clear if they are accurate in II?



You trade in II for Marriott => Marriott


----------



## Quilter (Sep 4, 2018)

GregT said:


> 5) Size is important in II, so the fact that it is a Studio makes it a less powerful deposit than a 1BR or 2BR
> 
> 
> 8) Interval allows you to search for larger units (a 1BR or a 2BR) so you have the option to pay the uptrade fee ($59/$99 I think)
> ...



Good thread.  Thank you Steven.

Thoughtful response.  Thank you Greg.

Can you deposit a studio and do an ongoing request for a 1 or 2 bedroom?  If so, Does the payment of an upgrade fee make your studio equal to the power of a larger unit?  I would think that the upgrade fee generates income for II. And make it a desirable transaction.


----------



## Pamplemousse (Sep 4, 2018)

dfeetham said:


> I would also like some info on the how to's. Anywhere I can find a list of how to exchange how to search or getting a certificate.
> I am clueless also.



Login to interval and go to the community and then choose general discussions. There are all kinds of video tutorials- including how to do ongoing search ( which is also called request).

You can also search the community with a few key words and bring up past threads on topics.
Or go ahead and post to the community- probably the best place to get experienced advice on using II.

I personally have had great success exchanging on II. I usually place a request, except for easy exchanges like Orlando.

Be sure to read the buyers guide ( listed as legal information) and the faq at the bottom of the page.


----------



## Pamplemousse (Sep 4, 2018)

Quilter said:


> Good thread.  Thank you Steven.
> 
> Thoughtful response.  Thank you Greg.
> 
> Can you deposit a studio and do an ongoing request for a 1 or 2 bedroom?  If so, Does the payment of an upgrade fee make your studio equal to the power of a larger unit?  I would think that the upgrade fee generates income for II. And make it a desirable transaction.



From what I have read and experienced authorizing an upgrade fee does not change the trading power of your unit.  It just allows confirmation if a larger unit comes up and no one with better trading power is cued up for it. Especially usefully during Marriott priority period.


----------



## TravlinDuo (Sep 4, 2018)

We have not yet and don't presently plan to convert our enrolled week to DC points.  II has been good for us.  If we don't plan to use our home week, we decide if we want to lock off and we also reserve highest TDI week if we plan to do an OGS.

We use II to:

1.  Do Marriott to Marriott exchanges using either a studio 1, 2 or 3 BR unit; which unit size we use depends on what we're looking to exchange into.  Have done both OGS and instant exchanges and have always been matched with an exchange we wanted; at times paying the new upgrade unit sz fee (eligible for II Platinum rates).  Tried the Marriott Special Request First option one time, but ended up finding an instant exchange we wanted.

2.  Do Marriott to non-Marriott exchanges; unit a 2BRsize used in OGS depends on travel season, number of units at the resort, resort brand, etc.  Have been able to exchange a studio for larger units by paying the upgrade unit sz fee.

3.  Other II Platinum benefits we have used include:
     Entertainment benefits 
     Platinum Escapes
     Hertz Gold Plus
     Airport Lounge membership
     Discounted hotel reservations (including at a Marriott for good deal less than MR member rate)
     Getaways & Free Guest Certificates for family


----------



## hangloose (Sep 4, 2018)

My use of II has changed.

In past, I would split my lock-off weeks and reserve the highest TDI week available in my season for each.  Then use "Request First" to make an ongoing search (OGS) at 12 months out.   This generally worked extremely well for my GrandeVista weeks, always getting my request and more often than not getting a larger villa.  This was prior to the upcharge for larger villa size.   Only some years..would I "Deposit" instead of "Request First".  I've personally not see a huge difference in power.

Now,  if I know I will be using II, I still reserve the highest TDI week available for exchange.  I fill often "Deposit" if I know I will not be using.  However, I rarely place an OGS any longer.  Instead, I use these weeks via manual search to find various locations I may be interested in traveling..often within 60 day flex change.  This works well especially for locations within driving distance to me (I can book near last minute with low risk).  These are generally FL properties, SC properties and Williamsburg (still haven't been).

II can deliver strong value if done right.  The pain is the waiting game.  Good luck.


----------



## mjm1 (Sep 4, 2018)

We have used II primarily for OGS after locking off our 2BR DSV unit when we don’t stay there or elect DC points. It has worked pretty well for us although as Greg mentioned the studio doesn’t have the best trading power. That said we have gotten some very good up trades.

We have also been able to use some of the AC’s that we have received over the years.

All of this said, we are really enjoying the ability to use DC points or our other owned weeks to reserve units. While potentially more expensive in terms of MF’s used it’s nice to make the reservation early and not worry about whether a trade will come through, especially in time to get the best airfares.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## mdurette (Sep 4, 2018)

Looking at my 2017 and 2018 activity

3 exchanges of owned units
5 exchanges of accommodation certs
5 getaways   (4 where for friends or relatives)


----------



## NYFLTRAVELER (Sep 4, 2018)

I have used my DC points to trade to II for a high quality non Marriott resort in Mexico.  I saw this particular property was available.  I called II and they pulled down the necessary number of points based on the tdi. I would never release my points to II unless I knew I had a confirmed match that fits my needs.


----------



## TXTortoise (Sep 4, 2018)

To stay on-topic, historically we have always traded a Week 15, 1BR Vail unit to Maui using OGS.   The trend in the last few years was: >90 days, then <60 days, then down to the wire. 
This year an OGS pulled Boston in October within two weeks.  Not sure if that's an aberration or not, but would consider doing that every year. ;-)  

Somewhat off-topic, but does anyone have a sense of how strong a MOC 1 or MOC Sequel (Lahaina/Napili) winter week studio trades.

Normally we would rent the studio, but might make sense to trade it depending on the situation.  Is it even feasible that it might pull Marriott Kauai PoiPu (on 2BRs)..with upgrade fee.


----------



## jme (Sep 4, 2018)

GregT said:


> Steven, I would be happy to do a GoToMeeting and show you what I do with Interval.   Let's PM and find a time.
> Best,
> Greg




ONLY on TUG can you, with Greg, bypass the 101 course and go straight to the PHD program!  LOL   

Not a better professor around, I think.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Sep 4, 2018)

Places we have exchanged into using Studio at DSV2:

Club Cascadas de Baja, Baja Mexico, 2BR
Streamside at Vail, 1BR
Ko Olina Beach Club, 2BR
Hippocampus Vina del Mar Resort, Chile
Aruba Ocean Club, 2BR
Shadow Ridge Villages, 2BR
Peninsula Island Resort, 3BR, TX
Canyon Villas at Desert Ridge, 2BR
The Kona Coast Resort, HI
Tahiti Village, Vegas, 2BR
Royale Beach and Tennis Club, 2BR
Sebel Swan Valley The Vines, Australia
Sebel Busselton, Australia
Diamond Club Calypso, Lanzarote
The Estates of Kings Creek, Williamsburg
2BR and 1BR at Palm Desert, DSV2

This is a partial list, never used an OGS, never disappointed. At this time, we are using our first OGS! For a second week in Thailand next year.


----------



## NYFLTRAVELER (Sep 5, 2018)

Do MVCI destinations points (II code MZC) have high “trading power”as opposed to using, for example a 2br MVCI fixed week somewhere?


----------



## Old Hickory (Sep 5, 2018)

Well this thread is just awesome.  This forum needed a refresher in II.   

Good to see so many folks still using and getting results from II.  Thanks for sharing your successes.


----------



## GregT (Sep 5, 2018)

breezez said:


> Greg,
> 
> Can you explain the WorldMark Spacebank thing?


Worldmark is a true point system, except they call their points “credits”.  

Just like Marriott, you use your credits to reserve space at the different Worldmark properties. A 2BR in Red season is 10,000 credits, at most properties, and a 2BR in Blue (low) season is 6,000 credits.  

A useful feature of WM is that you can designate credits for “space banking” into II and you tell WM how many credits you want to space bank.  

I designate 6,000 credits (about $0.07 each), and WM deposits an actual week from their system that is a 2BR Blue.  You never know what week or location you’re getting until it appears in II. 

You then trade that week, and they are often excellent trading weeks because WM weeks are rare in II.   And having a 2BR let’s me set up Like for Like without having to pay an uptrade fee. 

So I’ve found it to be cost effective and efficient way to trade outside of Marriott, and can also get Marriott’s depending on time and size.  I can trade for Prime Studios or non-Prime 1Brs and 2Brs.  

I hope that helps!

Best,

Greg


----------



## NYFLTRAVELER (Sep 5, 2018)

What is the cost of a 10,000 Worldmark point buy in and what it the annual maintenance?

Does this require a separate II account or are all ownerships whether MVCI, Worldmark or otherwise linked to the same II account?

I’d also be interested in partaking in a webinar.....

Thanks.


----------



## breezez (Sep 5, 2018)

NYFLTRAVELER said:


> What is the cost of a 10,000 Worldmark point buy in and what it the annual maintenance?
> 
> Does this require a separate II account or are all ownerships whether MVCI, Worldmark or otherwise linked to the same II account?
> 
> ...


A fully loaded 10K account in WM would cost around $3200 plus or minus $200 plus $299 transfer fee.


----------



## Luvtoride (Sep 5, 2018)

hangloose said:


> My use of II has changed.
> 
> In past, I would split my lock-off weeks and reserve the highest TDI week available in my season for each.  Then use "Request First" to make an ongoing search (OGS) at 12 months out.   This generally worked extremely well for my GrandeVista weeks, always getting my request and more often than not getting a larger villa.  This was prior to the upcharge for larger villa size.   Only some years..would I "Deposit" instead of "Request First".  I've personally not see a huge difference in power.
> 
> ...



 Hangloose, that's a good overall strategy for using II.  We use our DSV II week in a similar way to mjm1 and the way you described.  We own several weeks in various locations and trust points, but almost always use our DSV II week (summer season) to lock off and deposit with II (due to low DC point value).  We always like to have week or 2 in our II account to search for exchanges (I don't believe you can even look for exchanges in II without having a deposited week to search with).  We have gotten good trades on these weeks in the past and II still always values any Marriott weeks deposited there.  Also, we have used the eplus option with II to extend the use of the weeks and allow up to 3 changes (without any additional trade fees) for dates and locations.  
We haven't used the Getaways in a long time but it sounds like others with good travel flexibility use them to good advantage too.  

I agree that the value is strong, as long as you have a strong stomach to wait, along with it.


----------



## bazzap (Sep 5, 2018)

Luvtoride said:


> Hangloose, that's a good overall strategy for using II.  We use our DSV II week in a similar way to mjm1 and the way you described.  We own several weeks in various locations and trust points, but almost always use our DSV II week (summer season) to lock off and deposit with II (due to low DC point value).  We always like to have week or 2 in our II account to search for exchanges (I don't believe you can even look for exchanges in II without having a deposited week to search with).  We have gotten good trades on these weeks in the past and II still always values any Marriott weeks deposited there.  Also, we have used the eplus option with II to extend the use of the weeks and allow up to 3 changes (without any additional trade fees) for dates and locations.
> We haven't used the Getaways in a long time but it sounds like others with good travel flexibility use them to good advantage too.
> 
> I agree that the value is strong, as long as you have a strong stomach to wait, along with it.


You can look for exchanges in II without having a deposited week to search with.
You just need to use a dummy reservation number.


----------



## hangloose (Sep 5, 2018)

bazzap said:


> You can look for exchanges in II without having a deposited week to search with.
> You just need to use a dummy reservation number.


 
Correct.  Or just use your MVCI reservation number also.  Although, it is certainly easier with a deposit (fewer clicks and don’t have to put in or remember any reservation number..real or dummy).


----------



## NYFLTRAVELER (Sep 5, 2018)

breezez said:


> A fully loaded 10K account in WM would cost around $3200 plus or minus $200 plus $299 transfer fee.



Buy in is $3200 or the maintenance fees are $3200 annually?

Also, what is the difference between Worldmark and Wyndham/Club Wyndham time share?


----------



## breezez (Sep 5, 2018)

NYFLTRAVELER said:


> Buy in is $3200 or the maintenance fees are $3200 annually?


Buying would be around $3200.  MF on a 10K account would be $829.52 per year, typically it goes up 5% each year.   As an owner you get access to inventory specials and bonus time where you pay equivalent of .066 cents per credit to stay in any resort without using your credits.   They all so have FAX time where you can stay at any resort for .08 cents per credit without regard to occupancy level provided a room is available.   Your credits last 2 years, but expiring ones can last an additional 13 months if in a reservation.


----------



## NYFLTRAVELER (Sep 5, 2018)

breezez said:


> Buying would be around $3200.  MF on a 10K account would be $829.52 per year, typically it goes up 5% each year.   As an owner you get access to inventory specials and bonus time where you pay equivalent of .066 cents per credit to stay in any resort without using your credits.   They all so have FAX time where you can stay at any resort for .08 cents per credit without regard to occupancy level provided a room is available.   Your credits last 2 years, but expiring ones can last an additional 13 months if in a reservation.



$3200 is developer cost or resale?

Also what is the difference between Worldmark and Wyndham/Club Wyndham time share and what makes Worldmark a better II trader into non-Marriott “Elite Resorts” than Marriott DC points or a specific high demand Marriott fixed (floating) deeded week?


----------



## frank808 (Sep 6, 2018)

Using worldmark credits, it would be cheaper than using your dc points.  Cheaper buy in and maintenance fees for the worldmark points.

I have had great use of marriott weeks and non marriott weeks for mko and other mvc resorts year round.  The hardest trade for me is wk 51 and wk 52 at mko.  Although i have gotten them the past couple years.  Trading through II has worked the past 7 years for me. Have not used ogs much and just check continuously for instant trades.  

Steve if you want some help i will be glad to.  I have mainly traded to mko.  But have gotten many trades to lakeshore, grand vista and a few at mayflower. 

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## NYFLTRAVELER (Sep 6, 2018)

frank808 said:


> Using worldmark credits, it would be cheaper than using your dc points.  Cheaper buy in and maintenance fees for the worldmark points.
> 
> I have had great use of marriott weeks and non marriott weeks for mko and other mvc resorts year round.  The hardest trade for me is wk 51 and wk 52 at mko.  Although i have gotten them the past couple years.  Trading through II has worked the past 7 years for me. Have not used ogs much and just check continuously for instant trades.
> 
> ...





If one had a Worldmark (say 10000 WM credits) to use as a trader into II for Marriott and non-Marriott properties, would one need to have a second (separate) II account or would/could the Worldmark ownership be assigned to the same II account as I have for my DC points (II code MZC).....? Thanks.


----------



## breezez (Sep 6, 2018)

NYFLTRAVELER said:


> $3200 is developer cost or resale?
> 
> Also what is the difference between Worldmark and Wyndham/Club Wyndham time share and what makes Worldmark a better II trader into non-Marriott “Elite Resorts” than Marriott DC points or a specific high demand Marriott fixed (floating) deeded week?



They are 2 separate systems.  I own both and each has there pro’s and con’s.    Both have some nice resorts and some that could definately use some up dates.   For my life style WM works better., It was designed around short stays.  It also has locations close to many major national parks out west.

What makes them a great trader in 2 is Wyndham and WorldMark are typically traded in RCI making these locations not readable available in II.  Only WorldMark and just a few Wyndham’s can trade into II.   With WorldMark You can deposit first then exchange or you can use a generic unit / size to trade with.   Typically a 3 bedroom generic gives you most TDI Power but you only use credits based on room size you confirm a match to.

It’s pretty easy to match to Marriott, Hyatt’s and others.   But what makes it extremely valuable is our MF costs for a trade.   Within 60 days of check in any trade is 4000 credits for us for any size unit.  Typical MF cost on 4000 credits is $280.   So you can stay in anything II has for $280 plus exchange fee.  Out side 60 days your cost a trade would be 8-12K credits $560-$840 based on room size.   If you deposit first you can pretty much get a 2 bedroom for around $420 plus exchange fee’s, but deposit first may not always get you best trades as Wyndham/Worlmark pics unit at random and you could get a dud.

Marriott’s and others still get there preferences but once they open up all are available to us.

WM MF’s actually get lower the more credits you own.  So a small 6000 credit account will be paying over .1 per credit while a 30,000 credit account pays around .07 per credit.

I used .07 for examples above as typically owners will swap them back and forth at this price.


----------



## frank808 (Sep 6, 2018)

breezez said:


> They are 2 separate systems.  I own both and each has there pro’s and con’s.    Both have some nice resorts and some that could definately use some up dates.   For my life style WM works better., It was designed around short stays.  It also has locations close to many major national parks out west.
> 
> What makes them a great trader in 2 is Wyndham and WorldMark are typically traded in RCI making these locations not readable available in II.  Only WorldMark and just a few Wyndham’s can trade into II.   With WorldMark You can deposit first then exchange or you can use a generic unit / size to trade with.   Typically a 3 bedroom generic gives you most TDI Power but you only use credits based on room size you confirm a match to.
> 
> ...


Don't you also have to use a housekeeping credit also? This would add $65 or so to each trade. Did WM stop letting members sell and transfer the HK credits and you can only buy them from WM now?

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## frank808 (Sep 6, 2018)

You would still need to have a seperate II account for non enrolled mvc weeks and points.





NYFLTRAVELER said:


> If one had a Worldmark (say 10000 WM credits) to use as a trader into II for Marriott and non-Marriott properties, would one need to have a second (separate) II account or would/could the Worldmark ownership be assigned to the same II account as I have for my DC points (II code MZC).....? Thanks.



Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## breezez (Sep 6, 2018)

frank808 said:


> Don't you also have to use a housekeeping credit also? This would add $65 or so to each trade. Did WM stop letting members sell and transfer the HK credits and you can only buy them from WM now?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk



I would assume yes, but this I don’t know.  Someone else will need to chime in on that.  I have a NHK account and have never paid for HK on my WM account I have linked to II.  If I have been charged I have never noticed it.

Yes they stopped letting owners trade HK tokens, but you can still pay the fee for them based on unit size.


----------



## breezez (Sep 6, 2018)

I just checked WMOwners and regular WM accounts would use HK token or have to pay fee to add HK token to room size they are exchanging into.


----------



## Dean (Sep 6, 2018)

I have a corporate II Marriott account and a paid II account.  I trade my trading enrolled weeks through the corporate account with lockoff's taking advantage of the waived fees for lockoff and exchanging M to M.  I use my non corporate account for Bluegreen and my MX week plus a couple of non enrolled Marriott weeks.  Ultimately I'm always trying to trade up in size, quality, demand.  I plan ahead, get the best weeks I can and put in requests 12-15 months out.  Often I'm reserving with DC points and then trying to get the same thing with exchanges kicking the points down the road.  I use lockoff's for Orlando 2 BR or to upgrade unit size higher end options (Maui, Oahu, Aruba, etc).  I own my core usage for HHI to reserve and use directly.


----------



## Fairwinds (Sep 6, 2018)

As you venture into II trading you will develop your own best strategies, e.g., deposit first or request first etc. I’ve been trading weeks successfully since 1999 using deposit first and request early exclusively and only ventured into using points on a regular basis 2-3 years ago. I have been satisfied with my points experiance but also with my previous trades. Which II method to use is debatable, however I would like to offer some other rather general advice or opinions. 

I find opinions on this site to often be, IMHO, pessimistic. I belive these opinions are based on desires for instant gratification. In other words if you ask “can I trade this week for that” often the response is “unlikely, people use or rent those weeks”. I disagree. I think traders give up,too soon. Choose a trading method best suited for you, request what you want, and be patient. Have a backup plan but be patient. 

My history overview: I own a gold MFC week and have traded it for a platinum MFC week ~ 10 times and used my gold week once and traded for plat. St. Kitts the other times. I’ve traded  my Plat. MSE for everything in the book. I remember only 2 times where my trading efforts were a flop and presented a problem. My success has not been perfect but pretty close. When locking of my MSE I have grabbed two gold 2 bedroom units in resorts like Park City and Lake Tahoe. I also like to travel shoulder season and easily find great deals while upgrading unit size. I have also traded into MVC ocean front resorts on HH Island during summer with my plat. MSE (l don’t lock off for this type of trade). I’ve also traded for Aruba, Hawaii, Palm Desert, and Newport Coast plat seasons (again, for these I don’t lock off). 

My method: I deposit early, request early and list as many options as will work for me. That said, twice I have also called II to place a request a specific resort/check in day to align with another reservation and succeeded. I don’t wait to deposit so I can get a certificate because I can seldom use them and it is counter to the II touted deposit early/request early method that I’ve bought into. I also haven’t had much luck with XYZs but belive that in the future (after retirement) I’ll use more of these features.

Bottom line: Apply your financial advisors scheme. Determine your threshold for pain and make a plan accordingly. The pain may be rising airfare prices, vacation scheduling  issues or just plain tolerance for uncertainty. But I say if your patient and can tolerate some risk you will win far more than lose. Don’t sell yourself short. You’ll be surprised what you can get. I like the instant gratification of points reservations but also like getting more for my money when trading weeks.

My issue with using the two systems is that each method tends to suck me in and the transition is not smooth. If I have say 500 to 1,5K points left and bank them then I’m nearly obligated to convert some weeks again so I don’t waste the points And still get what I want. Maybe I should just try to rent those points to get rid of them.


----------



## Pamplemousse (Sep 7, 2018)

Fairwinds said:


> As you venture into II trading you will develop your own best strategies, e.g., deposit first or request first etc. I’ve been trading weeks successfully since 1999 using deposit first and request early exclusively and only ventured into using points on a regular basis 2-3 years ago. I have been satisfied with my points experiance but also with my previous trades. Which II method to use is debatable, however I would like to offer some other rather general advice or opinions.
> 
> I find opinions on this site to often be, IMHO, pessimistic. I belive these opinions are based on desires for instant gratification. In other words if you ask “can I trade this week for that” often the response is “unlikely, people use or rent those weeks”. I disagree. I think traders give up,too soon. Choose a trading method best suited for you, request what you want, and be patient. Have a backup plan but be patient.
> 
> ...



Dave,
Excellent post- this reflects my methods and experiences also.
I especially agree with your last paragraph- I find myself caught up with the leftover points dilemma too. I do wish there was an option for long term banking of a small number of points  to add to a later points reservation.  
I’m currently watching for availability to upgrade view on a current DC reservation just to use up my points silly as that seems.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Sep 7, 2018)

Why not use them to extend weeks stays?


----------



## bizaro86 (Sep 7, 2018)

NYFLTRAVELER said:


> $3200 is developer cost or resale?
> 
> Also what is the difference between Worldmark and Wyndham/Club Wyndham time share and what makes Worldmark a better II trader into non-Marriott “Elite Resorts” than Marriott DC points or a specific high demand Marriott fixed (floating) deeded week?



~$3200 would be an estimate for a resale purchase price. Developer would be at least $25k for that many credits, probably more.


----------



## deniseh (Sep 7, 2018)

We have two weeks and also have DP. We try to use our weeks, lock off and trade through interval. Has worked pretty well for us as we typically travel in the fall and spring when resorts aren’t as crowded and there is availability with interval. We use the points for times when we can’t get in with a trade or we don’t have any time left to vacation. We have been able to book weeks with DP and then have successfully rented them out with Redweek. Also have used DP to add days to our interval trades.


----------



## Big Matt (Sep 8, 2018)

Great advice and insights from our TUG posters.  I'll add a few more things that I find important when dealing with II.  First, you should remember that you can call and talk to real people.  I've had several occasions where I have received exchanges where the II rep could see things that I couldn't on line.  They get paid to do exchanges, sell memberships, etc.  I don't know what their compensation is now, but it used to have a bonus structure based on sales.  They will also tell you how things work if they aren't busy.  II is a fairly sophisticated system.  They know exactly how much trading power each week/unit combination will get and they have advised me on which weeks to get with Marriott to help my chances.  Second, you should play around with II and look at what is out there every day.  Resorts like Marriott/Hyatt/Starwood often do bulk deposits on II.  Hyatt especially does this and you can get some really great shoulder and off season exchanges.  You won't see them until someone posts them on our Sightings forum, and by then they may be gone.  Third compare the price of using and Accommodation Certificate vs. a Getaway vs. and Exchange.  It is often a better deal to pay cash.  Finally, use a very wide set of dates and resorts in the future if you want to get something hard to get.  With Marriott nothing good ever shows up until 11 months out so definitely put in the request at a year or more out to get in line.  Conversely, lots of stuff shows up in the last six weeks up to two weeks.  You can play Russian roulette with airfare and booking a "back up" hotel stay hoping to get something at the last minute.  I don't have the stomach for it, but others do.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Sep 8, 2018)

GregT said:


> Steven, I would be happy to do a GoToMeeting and show you what I do with Interval.   Let's PM and find a time.
> 
> 
> Best,
> ...





jme said:


> ONLY on TUG can you, with Greg, bypass the 101 course and go straight to the PHD program!  LOL
> 
> Not a better professor around, I think.



This is why I love TUG, I have received so much help and advice from so many here and I appreciate that in this digital age that we have a group that is so amazing and genuinely wants to help their fellow Tuggers.


----------



## Fairwinds (Sep 8, 2018)

Pamplemousse said:


> Dave,
> Excellent post- this reflects my methods and experiences also.
> I especially agree with your last paragraph- I find myself caught up with the leftover points dilemma too. I do wish there was an option for long term banking of a small number of points  to add to a later points reservation.
> I’m currently watching for availability to upgrade view on a current DC reservation just to use up my points silly as that seems.



Sounds like a good use to me if your wanting to return to weeks based reservations.


----------



## Former Cruiser (Sep 11, 2018)

I'm so grateful there are people here on TUG that educate people about everything Timeshare. I joined in 2010 and spent hours pursuing this site. I was told last month, while standing in the pool at Royal Sands and talking to owners about II, I should write a book with all the knowledge I have. I told them all they have to do is join TUG. Oh, by the way, I was at Royal Sands on an II Getaway. I got a suite (bedroom, kitchen, balcony) for $437. Many members were renting their suites for $1000 for that week.


----------

